# The Most Beautiful Bike in the World???



## Rashadabd

It just might be:

















Is the new De Rosa SK Pininfarina the most beautiful bike we'll see this year? - Cycling Weekly


----------



## Frreed

Nice looking bike. Doesn't hold a candle to a lugged steel frame from DeRosa.


----------



## pdh777

That red one has "LUST" writteen all over it. 

Way sexy.


----------



## Rashadabd

pdh777 said:


> That red one has "LUST" writteen all over it.
> 
> Way sexy.


I know, right? They have like 5 colors and they all look good.


----------



## Mr645

I like this Titanium/Carbon weave https://hollandcycles.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/codysbike.jpg


----------



## Oxtox

kinda the whole beauty-eye-beholder thing.

don't really care for the seat stay arrangement...


----------



## mriddle

I'd rather have a Protos.


----------



## velodog

Frreed said:


> Nice looking bike. Doesn't hold a candle to a lugged steel frame from DeRosa.


I've got to agree with this.


----------



## smokva

Protos for me too


----------



## Sierrarider

*Steel De Rosa*



Frreed said:


> Nice looking bike. Doesn't hold a candle to a lugged steel frame from DeRosa.


I rode a steel De Rosa for years, one of the only in my area, almost 6 years ago. Great ride. The new carbon bikes are beautiful, almost bought one, but got a Vellum Edge instead. 




Rides
De Rosa - Dura Ace
Tomassini - Campy
Vellum Edge - Zipp 202's, Campy carbon/ti


----------



## MMsRepBike




----------



## velodog

MMsRepBike said:


>


Could you please post some larger pictures?


----------



## Presta

I like it. So much, I bought one.


----------



## Migen21

Is that a chip I see in your top tube ?


----------



## Cinelli 82220

There is a review of the SK in Cyclist magazine.


----------



## velodog

Migen21 said:


> Is that a chip I see in your top tube ?


That's not a chip, it's patina.


----------

